# Graham's or Dow's port?



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Which of the three do you think is a better choice? I'd probably like the more full-bodied one but I haven't tried any of them.

Graham's six grapes
Graham's Late bottle vintage 2000
Dow's late bottle vintage 2000


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Six Grape is pretty good.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

None of the 3 are really "full bodied" as that is not a common way to describe port. Out of the 3, the Six Grape is the most grape tasting.

I don't recall what the Graham's LBV tastes like, but it should have more residual sugar than the Dow LBV. The Dow LBV is okay; none of the 3 are anything to write home about.

I would put the Six Grape on the bottom of your selections. At the price point you are looking at, try to find a Ramos Pinto LBV, Niepoort LBV, or Warre LBV.

Either way, leave the cork off of the bottle for 24 hours before serving and serve at 60 degrees.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have had the Grahams LBV 96 - it was fantastic.. For what it's worth, it was certainly less sweet than the 94 fonseca


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you looked at trying Tawny rather than Ruby?


----------

